# Weed Bite.....



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

I havent been fishing Skeeter long but all I ever hear about is this weed bite and how great it is.....

"cant wait for the weed bite".....

"When that weed bit starts it is on".....







I dont know about you guys but ever since I been up there the weed bite has been ON FIRE!!!!!

I have caught NUMEROUS large trophy weeds everytime I have fished Skeeter. 

Either I am just that good ... or I have caught on to how to fish the weeds.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I catch trophy weeds all the time! -And not just at "Skeeter".Trophy Hydrilla, Trophy Pondweed and Trophy Milfoil.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep I just hate it when them darn eyes jump on the hook ,I:M after those darn big weeds and all I get is eye;s .


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

The weed bite is deffinatly on and I have been doing darn good on stickfish as well, but not as good as last year. I have found since I started useing braid that I hanent been loosing as many and have been able to land bigger ones at that. Of course we always practice catch and release. Always want to give the others a chance
goodluck out there ya'll
donm


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Seriously though can someone explain to me what you all mean when you say "weed bite".

I would love to know via PM


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> The weed bite is deffinatly on and I have been doing darn good on stickfish as well, but not as good as last year. I have found since I started useing braid that I hanent been loosing as many and have been able to land bigger ones at that. Of course we always practice catch and release. Always want to give the others a chance
> goodluck out there ya'll
> donm


Hahahah Yea Don, I switched to braid exclusively for the pursuit of world class stickfish. My biggest was damn near close to 100 pounds, & it was caught out of 'skeeter'. The Walnut Run area to be specific.  It should still be on the bank down there, people now use it for a bench.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

look for the weeds that are up to the surface, use your electric motor to dip the pockets with jig/crawler/leach, you can try outside the weeds with cranks or jig and crawler....my buddies had 2 days last week where their best 5 fish were around 20 pounds...awesome bite,I was hoping to get Joe and D'arcy back out there to try the weed bite and to do another show. hope to be out there this week..good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hvac - man,

I hope you are able to do another Skeeter show with Darcy & Joe, really liked the last one, how much did that carp weight 12lbs or so ??? If you do another show please post when it may be on tv. Thanks.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

If it's the show where they are trolling for walleyes, it's on tonight. I saw a little today, and DVR'ed the full show tonight.

So, for the weed bite, you basically vertically jig in the openings of the weeds?


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope, they were jig fishing in the weeds.Looked like the northwest corner area by the causeway.Jig witha bit of worm.Early May this year was filmed.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Pastor, the "weed bite" is when the fish have moved in from deeper water, done with spawning and begin actively hunting for food laying up in the weeds looking to ambush prey. Good tactics for this, depending on target species of course, is to drop bait into visible "holes", drag a bait across the surface, or run baits around the edges ticking the weeds as you go.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

just like fish'n 

only took 8 casts to get an honest answer to an honest question 

just kidd'n ..I think you already had the right idea..and hvac answered,but some of the long time anglers dont realize that beginners dont even know the lingo and phrases

and the first thread didnt actually ask a question

if you really want to catch some weeds you should try turkeyfoot or mogadore........hhhhhh


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Well it is up too Joe and D'arcy about the weed bite show, the weed bite is on and will be there for a few more weeks. Yes we vertical jig the weeds...most of the time we only have 5-6' of line out. I use northland fireball jigs, 1/16 oz tipped with a crawler. I hear there is still a leadcore bite out there too!? good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Whiskerhunter said:


> Pastor, the "weed bite" is when the fish have moved in from deeper water, done with spawning and begin actively hunting for food laying up in the weeds looking to ambush prey. Good tactics for this, depending on target species of course, is to drop bait into visible "holes", drag a bait across the surface, or run baits around the edges ticking the weeds as you go.


Good advice.

The "weed bite" is after the spawn and before the shad school up for the summer and head to deep water. You can find fish shallow and in the weeds most of the summer, but this is the time of year when they are transitioning through there.

For bass, pitching a jig/craw trailer or a texas rigged bait into the weed bed is a great way to get them.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. Makes perfect sense to me, now. 

Anyone know where to find a copy of the "Weed" show. The one I DVR'ed was on trolling with leadcore line.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The Zodiac said:


> Hahahah Yea Don, I switched to braid exclusively for the pursuit of world class stickfish. My biggest was damn near close to 100 pounds, & it was caught out of 'skeeter'. The Walnut Run area to be specific.  It should still be on the bank down there, people now use it for a bench.


Nice Catch! Last year, fishing at Little Beaver Creek, I hooked onto the rare railroad tie stick fish on 20lb braid. It gave me a good fight seeing as it was a river fish, couldn't move it at first. I got it to shore before it finally flipped off the hook! I'd guess it was 100 lbs too! Wish I could have got a picture of it!


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Found the allusive "Weed Bite" wallies today. 

We were using 1/8 ounce northland jigs oarnge in color with a red tube tipped with a crawler.


I also learned that if you do this technic of jigging in the weeds on windy days you need a couple of drift socks.

What color jig do you all use in the weeds? Anyone use weedless jigs?

My father is a retired minister and I have taken over the church reigns. He wont go fishing without someone to drive him and that lot of being his fishing partner has fell to me. 

I really enjoy our time together and HE LOVES TO FISH!!!

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great thread here. Thanks Sam and all the rest. Would have loved to catch the show.....still don't know what channel it's on. Too late now anyhow. As for the weed bite, well I myself learned a few things I didn't know.... As for logs and such, south of the causeway at Berlin, there are some trophy fence sections waiting to be caught and mounted/released. Have released them more than once. Learned something here and got a good laugh too. Thanks all!!!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

going out saturday in the am to try the weed bite, i will let you know how we do....sammy cappelli


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Pastor Angler said:


> Found the allusive "Weed Bite" wallies today.
> My father is a retired minister and I have taken over the church reigns. He wont go fishing without someone to drive him and that lot of being his fishing partner has fell to me.
> 
> I really enjoy our time together and HE LOVES TO FISH!!!
> ...


Boy Pastor, you nailed it! My father was a pastor as well, and I treasuer every moment we spent together. That's what it's all about at the end of the day. 
Snagging weeds is just part of the game. I think the average is about 600 pounds of weeds per once of walleye.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pastor Angler said:


> Found the allusive "Weed Bite" wallies today.
> 
> What color jig do you all use in the weeds? "Anyone use weedless jigs"?
> 
> Not jigs, but I make my own weedless walleye lures with a couple(red) beads, one size 3,4 Colorado(plain gold or silver-no pink-or peed-panties for me!) and a size 2 or 4 weedless 'worm' hook(the kind with the two thin wires that loop back to the hook barb). Hook your half crawler on the hook and snap up the weedguard. Throw them into weeds at Mosquito or the willows and sycamores at Berlin. They will not hang up! Let the fish take them a bit to make sure they have the guard compressed before setting the hook!ps-Use a ROUND(NOT the "reuseable" kind with the two little pinchers-they catch more weeds than the lure!)split shot or two about 12-14 inches up the line.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> Boy Pastor, you nailed it! My father was a pastor as well, and I treasuer every moment we spent together. That's what it's all about at the end of the day.
> Snagging weeds is just part of the game. I think the average is about 600 pounds of weeds per once of walleye.


I also love every minute of it.....

I took him up to Lake Erie last year for a Walleye charter and a Perch charter. It was hard on him but he loved it. 

He took the fillets and had a fish fry for leaders in our church.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Experienced a GREAT "weed bite" on Friday and never added worm to my bait. Was on the water by 7:00 a.m. with a limit by 9:20 a.m. on nothing but crank baits. After filling the well used jig and worm to explore for a friend, coming later. Great day on Mosquito!


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried the weed bite yesterday, with no luck on walleyes. My son did pick up a nice bass, which we threw back. We were fishing by 6:30. Tried it later in the day, and picked up a nice crappie on a shad rap.

After the weed bite, where do the walleyes go?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

bigragu said:


> Experienced a GREAT "weed bite" on Friday and never added worm to my bait. Was on the water by 7:00 a.m. with a limit by 9:20 a.m. on nothing but crank baits. After filling the well used jig and worm to explore for a friend, coming later. Great day on Mosquito!


Just like bass fishing.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

took the wife and kids out today..in between tubeing and swimming I got a couple hours in the weeds....we got 10-12 eyes between 16-20" all in the weeds...jig/crawler..good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## mrtickles (Jan 22, 2010)

how do you guys use cranks in the weeds? mine turn into a salad.. which kind do you use.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

mrtickles said:


> how do you guys use cranks in the weeds? mine turn into a salad.. which kind do you use.


You run them along the edges or on top of submerged weeds.
Good luck


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Sure you know how to catch them eyes Mike? LOL


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope them jigs help you out in Canada!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Redhead Brian said:


> Sure you know how to catch them eyes Mike? LOL


Not really ,BUT I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Not really ,BUT I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.


 rofl.....


----------



## Redhead Brian (Apr 24, 2010)

Jigs in bed...never tryed that.....It help the bite?


----------

